# I Finally got one! :)



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I know this is not a great purchase to most people but I have been looking for a mangrove for a while and finally broke down and bought one. So far he is laid back and Early handled but I think the stress of the reptile show and being cool might be aiding in that we'll see one he gets settled in. I love the looks of these little snakes and arboreal makes them even better.

He's a little banged up but appears to be in great health 5 month captive so I'll let him settle in and see how he does. Here's a few quick pics I snapped tonight.



















Enjoy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

lol thats tamed down a bit mate, from the rest of the collection :lol2:, very nice


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

that looks evil


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> lol thats tamed down a bit mate, from the rest of the collection :lol2:, very nice


 
Yeah I am just fascinated by these guys and should have gotten them years ago but for some reason never found ones that looked to be in decent health.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah theres alot of WC ill mangroves, non feeders that end up dieing, better off holding off like you did.


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

Would i be right in saying that these are no longer DWA? i heard they were taken off a while back?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

pie87 said:


> Would i be right in saying that these are no longer DWA? i heard they were taken off a while back?


Yup believe they have been taken off. However i believe over importing is causing a lot of problems.


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

The colours are lovely


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I love these, mangroves are on my want list.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

He ate not trouble not teasing I'm about as happy as I can be about any snake eating F/T overnight. Glad I don't have to mess with lizards or scenting someone already did that work thankfully.: victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

so if bitten, how much damage could a mangrove snake do?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll keep you posted on that one I'm sure since I'm just handling it like a normal snake it will get me eventually. From what I have heard no damage just some irritati on so I'm not overly concerned about a bite and fortunate enough to have a good immune system not allergic to anything.

I'll try to avoid getting bit as it 's not fun either way but if it happens you guys will be the first to know. LOL


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well hopefully you wont get bitten so and i love it's colours, the irridescance riding off the top scales, got a lovely snake there mate, are they hard to come by?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

They are easy to find but most are fresh im-ports this guy has been in captivity for 5 months. CB are hard to find actually not sure I have ever seen a CB mangrove


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have a pair of CB mangroves! Very laid back, in fact more docile than one of my corns! And yes, they are genuine CB animals, as they were hatchlings when I bought them from a reputable dealer. Stunning species!


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That's awesome Ian I have set up with a breeder but they have had no luck yet hopefully soon.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

With regards to the venom, I've never found any concrete evidence that a particularly nasty envenomation has ever occurred with this species. There used to be rumours that several deaths had occurred, but I think it was agreed that these were probably from _Bungarus sp_. (Kraits) which can bear more than a passing resemblance to _B. dendrophila_ to the average layman.

A few people report feeling no symptoms from small Mangroves, a few others report more severe swelling and aching.

A bite should be avoided, _Boiga dendrophila_ have large mouths, a wide gape and can become nasty pretty quickly, especially in the evenings. My advice would be not to freehandle the snake and use light gloves and a long-sleeved shirt... just because there is no medical history doesn't mean that one can't give you a good zap.

Certainly "severe swelling" comes under the "agonisingly painful" category (just see my _Thrasops jacksoni_ post on the mainstream snakes forum...) and you wouldn't be thanking your snake for showing you what it can do...

Although any danger is *probably* minimal, it can't hurt to always be wary and not underestimate your snake.
: victory:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't help tormenting the snake to get him to strike and pose


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

great pics mate, impressive


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

A hidden mang is a happy mang! :no1:

I got board decided to post a few pictures of the viv I moved the white lipped vipers into smaller cages this was to big for them and he can make good use of it. I lost the adapter for the lights I typcally run in this cage so installed a screw in UVB blub for the time being and yes he's climbing on it fortunately I turned the lights back on and anly run it during the day also it does not get hot enough to burn. Anyways here the pictures of his cage I might throw a few of the white lipped vipers condos tomorrow.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Took me a while to spot him...

Love these snakes.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Gorgeous set-up:mf_dribble:.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I love mangroves, heres a pic of one of mine when he was a baby!


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw your post in the snake section and he/she is amaizing. What size viv is acceptable for an adult. they are on my wanted list so i want to know as much as i can. I know of a white banded one but im not sure its cb

Just checked, its wc but guarenteed parasite free, its been in the uk for 12 months and is 150 quid. Good buy?

oh and thanks for the care sheet Eric


----------



## Rewind (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone? sorry for steeling the thread a bit


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Well my Viv is 4ft tall 3ft wide and 16 inches deep. Mangroves can reach 6 to 7ft my rule of thumb is half the size of the snake. The smallest I would go is 3ft high 3ft wide and 16 inches deep. I have only had this guy a week but I have noticed in the day time he doesn't move just rest but at night he becomes more active moving around and checking out his area. So a bigger Viv is suited for this snake. 

Now some of my other snakes like my cobras and Gaboon's are different a large Viv is mostly a waist. What I mean by that is the cobras hide 99.9% of the time and typically only come out during feeding time. The Gaboon's get settled in one spot and pretty much hang out there all the time rarely moving around. I have tried large Viv's for these guys and found it makes no difference to the snakes so I keep them in smaller Viv's. I have a 4 1/2ft gaboon I kept in a 6ft X 2ft Viv he stayed in a 2ftX2ft area for months so his cage is now 4ftX2ft and he is good to go. I could put him in a smaller Viv with no problems but I have the room. 

I basically base my Viv's on the snakes if they move alot I will give them room. If they seem content in a smaller Viv and like to hide no sense in an over sized Viv. Watch your snakes you can tell what they want most snakes do not require large Viv's it's more for the owners viewing pleasure. 

Hope this helps just my opinion and what I have noticed with my snakes.


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Nice mangrove !!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

that's way cool eric!! i had never seen this thread... nice!!:no1:


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

*WoW*

Awesome pal, im very jealous

Jpster


----------

